# What did I do?



## Benford (Jun 1, 2010)

The rear wheels started to spin on my 4200 when I was digging. I put it in 4wheel drive, no change. The front wheels aren't getting power and the 4wd dash light didn't come on. The linkage is still connected and turns the shaft going into the trans.
The drive shaft still turns the front wheels when turned manually. Any clue?


----------

